# Sarotech Digital Media player discussion thread



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all,

Several of us have been using a digital media player as out main source - using a hard drive up to 500gb and lossless bit perfect files through a digital output and relegating our CD players to second fiddle (I have three cd's in the car atm and rarely listen to them). By connecting the digital out stright into our: Clarion DRZ - Alpine H701 - Bit One (or anything else with a foolable digital input) we have gotten a very clean signal that honestly seems at least on par with and possible cleaner than CD sound. Plus, you have hundreds of songs, random selection, the ability to play even hi def video and many other features right at your fingertips.

Unfortunately, the main thread was written primarily for users of the DRZ - so anyone who had another product may have simply passed it by... so I started this thread for the several of us to share our ongoing experience and to let people with different systems see whats been going on. For anyone with interest in this direction, I recommend searching the word Sarotech and my user name and you should find 3 prior posts with nearly EVERY part, its seller, how it fits and more! Anyone with reasonable audio understanding and minor electronics skills should be able to make this happen!

Here are some other places to look:
The current thread most of us have chatted on: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/38456-no-more-cds-ipods-me-drz9255-optical-input-fooled-4.html

Sarotechs website: ???

Please please check the other posts prior to asking a general question... they are 4 pages at most and really do explain most everything that you will need.

You will need a monitor of some sort - people have used everything from $75 visor mounted monitors to double din - indash monitors... but you may be surprised at how nice it is to be able to watch a movie or an episode of southpark over lunch in your ride from time to time.

Less


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

I said it before and I'll say it again...This is one of the best improvements I've for my truck to date. The qaulity and convenience is unmatched. I posted it on one of the other threads but in total, I think I spent around $400 for everything I needed, including the monitor. And now that I have a bit one, I don't even need a head unit!

The most painful part of the whole thing is converting/re-ripping all of your CD's to lossless (if you haven't already), especially if you have a large CD collection.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

personally I wish it had a screen...it has everything to be the perfect handheld device....


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I'll say this again, since we may be reaching new people here, the entire reason I am posting this information is because this little system is just so d#$m sweet! It sounds incredible, and since using it and ditching CDs I am getting to listen to a lot of music that I'd simply not hear if I had to sort through all my cds to find the one track I liked on that particular list. You know those tracks you always forget about - but when you hear them playing somewhere you go - oh yeah... I love this! Well, you will hear those all the time!

In addition, the player can be used to tote your entire collection of hi definition video complete with dolby digital or whatever... and you can just plug it into anyones HT system which is pretty cool too. I've not used the hdmi cable option but it seems like an easy way to go. You can also have photos rotate while you are headed down the road... all in all, it was a big hit with the grandkids too.

I have now used the S version for about 6 months (then I scorched it - my fault for hurrying...) and the X version for about 6 months. The person I bought it from and I have talked a lot and he has never had anyone have to return one but me (and he has sold a lot) and has never had an issue with one, so it seems pretty dependable. For the price of a hard drive and the unit itself, it seems like one of the single best investments a person can make toward having perfect audio output and allowing extreme listening access and flexibility. I guess that fact that I am getting rid of my head unit and going to a Bit One.1 and one of these for all of my listening and watching should pretty much tell you how much I like this. I love my DRZ, but I never use the radio or the cd player, so the B1 gets me more flexibility and the chance to do more add ons later.

As far as being handheld, I have to disagree sadly. It doesn't have a battery or a screen and runs far too hot to be something you want in your hand imho haha. The S version is cooler running by a long shot though.

As I mentioned, since patching to the latest version (which allows audio playlists again!), I've been having an issue with a snapping noise when playing any WAV file - but everything else is working great. I'm not sure its the patch though - since I don't know exactly when the issue started. Anyone else having this issue? 

EDITED: Sadly the only lossless codec supported is WAV, and although it supports wma9.2 it only supports the lossy version. I'd apparently converted the ones I thought that were lossless to the least lossy versions - so my earlier statement about the lossless codec is not correct.... Naturally, this is relevant for the 260X version.

It appears that I might have to buy another unit if I can't determine what is making these files behave badly, but I've written the company to see what they might have to offer. Be aware, customer service on this isn't so hot unless you can speak Korean. You can send things back for replacement under warranty or repair for a small fee, but it takes them a good while to do the work. I'll be sending this unit in I suppose, but since they don't cost too much, I'll probably pick up another one for use in the meantime. 

Lastly, I did a LOT of research before selecting the Sarotech version of this type of player. Yesterday I ran into another companies model that has burr brown op amps and a quite nice digital/analog onverter built in! It also has some sort of temperature dependent crystal time adjustment that the makers claim is very beneficial to the sound. It'd sure be great to use a model that I know is designed for the audiophile! I think this unit is more designed for home use - but one can always stick a 2.5 drive in it for superior vibration and temp adjustment. I doubt I'll ever count on a PC to produce the main sound for my system (as someone mentioned) because the media player is a dedicated device with quality output already... unless the sound cards become very advanced and lower priced... right now a good sound card cost more than the media player does... so why bother?

Jim

UI screen shots coming soon...
Less


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

"Less, how about this: UnicSen - Unique Electronics from Around the World - Unicsen, Inc. It´s the US branch of the company
I´ve bought my units from. "

BTW - best price around on the X model can be found here - $179

Thanks for the tip friend and sorry I don't know how to quote into a different thread =)

Less


----------



## nycsurfer (Mar 8, 2009)

less said:


> Lastly, I did a LOT of research before selecting the Sarotech version of this type of player. Yesterday I ran into another companies model that has burr brown op amps and a quite nice digital/analog onverter built in! It also has some sort of temperature dependent crystal time adjustment that the makers claim is very beneficial to the sound. It'd sure be great to use a model that I know is designed for the audiophile! I think this unit is more designed for home use - but one can always stick a 2.5 drive in it for superior vibration and temp adjustment. I doubt I'll ever count on a PC to produce the main sound for my system (as someone mentioned) because the media player is a dedicated device with quality output already... unless the sound cards become very advanced and lower priced... right now a good sound card cost more than the media player does... so why bother?
> 
> Jim
> 
> ...


Let me guess .............this one
Pixel Magic Systems - Media Players - HD MediaBox


----------



## nycsurfer (Mar 8, 2009)

These are very interesting as well ,support FLAC 

http://www.tvix.co.kr


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

any way to bypass the hu altogether, and run a signal from an mp3/mass storage device straight into the car amps/processors via a quality DAC?

i am ready to lose all the scratched cds on the floor of my van.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

60ndown said:


> any way to bypass the hu altogether, and run a signal from an mp3/mass storage device straight into the car amps/processors via a quality DAC?
> 
> i am ready to lose all the scratched cds on the floor of my van.



That is exactly what I am planning on doing as soon as the Bit One comes in... provided that it works correctly. Jeesh it sucks to worry so much that I am going to get a working unit though - dealer told me yesterday that it was a "special order" and due to that it doesn't qualify for a refund... but since I've not seen the unit yet, I'm half tempted to cancel the order on my credit card and blow off the Bit One just because of this attitude!

Anyhow, sure, you just run the coaxial or optical output out of the media player into your bit one - or any processor that has a digital input and off you go!

And yes, I was looking at the Pixel Magic version - but NO WAY. Just read their forums and you know not to go that route! Thats wjy I keep reading and researching though. Someday, someone will get it all together. So far, the Sarotech still seems to be a good option. And, the S model actually has some features that make me prefer it to the X model - especially since my X model makes a ticking noise when playing the only kind of file I want it to play (which I think is the result of their patch!) Hopefully they will get it back going again... but I'll probably buy a S version to run music anyhow, sine M3U playlists still work on it.

I'm also curious about the Tvix products, but their portable version has been discontinued from what I can tell... and the operating temperatures of the in home versions make me worry a bit - plus they cost more... but they do have some nice features!!! EGreat and Popcorn hour are others that I am looking into - and I've heard good things about both. Egreat has an open forum for their products and it doesn't seem to be over run with peoples complaints... or at least complaints that the thing just isn't working.

Anyhow, the CD thing is why I went this way and I won't be going back. Even though there isn't a perfect solution yet, the Sarotech is really a nice unit and would probably still be working well had I not wanted to patch it haha.

Less


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I am just so used to the iPod in the car and since I have all of my music, with a few random iTunes downloads, in Apple Lossless I am planning on upgrading the HDD in my 80GB iPod video to 240GB. This will easily hold my 120GB music library and give me room to grow. I have just a bit too much music to fit it all on a 120GB iPod classic.

The main reasons for this are that I don't want to add a screen and I don't want to have to re-rip all 400 CDs to another format. Apple lossless suits me well.

For anyone else this sounds like an awesome device.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

I just purchased a Zapco DSP6, which has optical input. I called Zapco and told them that I was interested in going the Sarotech route. But my concern was whether I would be able to switch inputs on the DSP6 from my DVD double din to the optical input connected to the DSP6. Also, since the optical wouldn't be connected to the HU, I was concerned about having volume control.

Zapco advises that the latest firmware on the DRC controller is preset by default to switch inputs by pressing the left and right arrow keys on the DRC, and control volume with the up and down arrow keys.

This sealed the deal for me. It means with the DRC I would be able to run whatever DVD Dubdin that I wish with the anaolog out going to the DSP6 and run the media player to the optical in, easily switching between the two.

I would be able to run the video out of the media player to the aux video in on the HU and view the playlists, etc.

Am I correct in this?


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

It sure sounds like you have a good deal going with the Zapco to me! I think you will enjoy this option a lot...

As for my ticking noise issue when playing wave files (that just recently started), it appears that it wasn't the firmware as I've downgraded back to 1.07 and it still makes an annoying tick! I hope whatever the BitOne had isn't catching lol! 

I strongly advise anyone using one of these to keep their unit in a well ventilated space or to fan cool it if you are putting it in a glovebox or something. Mine has overheated before I fan cooled it and I think that might be why the WAV files are giving me grief now =(

It normally runs a little hot, but its amazing how much more heat you get if you don't give it a little breathing room. I don't remember this being an issue at all with the 260S model though.

Less


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

> Less, how about this: UnicSen - Unique Electronics from Around the World - Unicsen, Inc. It´s the US branch of the company
> I´ve bought my units from.


FYI, This place seems like a pretty good place to work with. I picked up a DVP260S for just $109 plus shipping. Sadly I had to do this because I got an empty box for my trouble and $23 shipping when someone at the post office apparently stole it - and Robert Kassas didn't bother putting insurance on a package that was shipped to China, then Korea then China then back to the US. 

Anyhow, they are located in the US and are an actual company with people who answer the phone and speak English quite well! The 260X model is only $175 and that blows away some of the eBay sellers out there. I was actually planning to by mine from eBay but the seller actually was cool enough to write me and tell me that he was having such bad trouble with shipping that he didn't even want to sell one to me! 

Anyhow, I am looking forward to having working playlists and a really nice hand made wallpaper again... plus the S model volume control doesn't adjust the digital output, which makes me think it may be less likely to have non-audiophile quality processing of any kind in the signal path. Sadly though, the GUI is not nearly as nice - with the biggest issue being the fairly small number of characters it displays. I don't remember it having any issues with heat either - but I'll still be running it with forced air cooling since I've already built it and I think it helps the hard drive longevity to run cool.

As for my 260X, I'm waiting to see if they send me an RMA number to get it repaired. Naturally, I'll keep you posted.

Its nice to know these are available from an actual company for a really nice price though and I am very thankful to whoever posted the link for that place on the other thread!

Enjoy your independence day!
Less


----------



## javiertoti (Jan 16, 2007)

Any good news about playing flac and ape files in your Sarotech? That's a pity.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Less have you solved your ticking noise issue? Slowly piecing this together, got the changer and optical cable, once I can afford it I will pick up the sarotech or modded xbox, which ever is cheaper and better.


----------



## javiertoti (Jan 16, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> Less have you solved your ticking noise issue? Slowly piecing this together, got the changer and optical cable, once I can afford it I will pick up the sarotech or modded xbox, which ever is cheaper and better.


XBOX1? Cheaper, better and BIGGER. Do you have a tft screen adapted to the xbox?

How about powering the porn box?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

javiertoti said:


> XBOX1? Cheaper, better and BIGGER. Do you have a tft screen adapted to the xbox?
> 
> How about powering the porn box?



Well I've found the xbox unit itself for 50, but then you need a power supply...I found a nice one for about 120...then it needs to be modded...i''m guessing 50 for the chip...so 50+120+50 =220 not including harddrive...for a used unit that takes up more space and is not portable...will take more work to get it up and running since I will have to configure the o/s, which I have to go find and figure out how to install...plus I ****ing hate microsoft and if the xbox reliablity is anything like any of their o/s's then, well... we know who the winner would be...but I guess I still consider it an option despite all that...

and what do you mean porn box?


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Wish i had a clue what you guys are talking about here, cause it sounds cool


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

King Nothing said:


> Wish i had a clue what you guys are talking about here, cause it sounds cool


We are talking about using an xbox videogame console as a giant media server in the car as a homebrew alternative to the sarotech media player(similar to an ipod).


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> Less have you solved your ticking noise issue? Slowly piecing this together, got the changer and optical cable, once I can afford it I will pick up the sarotech or modded xbox, which ever is cheaper and better.


My problem is that the unit overheated... and it was somehow damaged so that it has issues playing .wav files and nothing else. Strange, but true! I picked up a 260S and put the same hard drives in it, and it works fine! I'm not having much luck with the Sarotech Customer service folks, although they did send me new firmware files to try... now I can't get them to repair the unit even offering to pay up front for the repairs and shipping both ways. 

While that troubles me a bit, I am honestly so stoked about how good this thing sounds and how easy it is to use, I'm sticking with it. You can get the S model for like $120 at the site listed above and a huge hard drive for $100 and the S has some nice benefits! It plays from multiple playlists without requiring file duplication and it also allows you to create a nice custom background. That way, instead of looking at the 260X gui, you can put a picture like the ones for the Alpines (check out this site for a wealth of very cool custom backgrounds that you could just cut and paste: Pride Rock:  Home of Mufasa) and the menu projects right over top of it. 

Here is the latest BG I made today just for kicks (note that it projects a bit bright so I tone down the images and they brighten up on the screen):










The S model doesn't play as many video formats though and it doesn't allow as many characters on the screen. I wish some manufacturer of these things would get it right... and I've even contacted a few to see if they'd bite on the concept of making a portable audiophile quality player with high end d/a converters and op amps allowing anyone to drop this in through even an analog aux in. 

Still, the digi out on this is simply as good as you are going to get sound wise. There are a fair number of us using the Sarotechs now, and some pretty high end users at that. To date, nothing but praise and not a single negative commend on SQ quality (using the digital outs).

XBOX - I was actually looking at the same option for quite a while, and one guy wrote telling me he'd sell me a custom converted one for about $600. The theory of massive hard drive storage, easy access, playlist ability and quality output could come through a variety of techniques ... some may be better than others, but I say - be creative! It makes you feel pretty good when you come up with something like this and not only does it work - it works well!

If you don't understand what is being talked about - you have a couple options: 1. search sarotech and read through the threads completely and: 2. write one of us with some specific questions. Lots of friendly helpful folks doing this.

Jim


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

"aural ecstasy" ...I like that Jim!!

Background looks sick, i might have to play with that on mine


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

unisec is out of stock on the s model at the moment.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> unisec is out of stock on the s model at the moment.


Still out at unisec, available here though.

Anyone bougt from distribucore?

Distribucore Website; mi-vur hdd player; mivur hdd player; mi-vur; mi-VUR Chill; mi-VUR Core 1.0; mivur chill; mivur core 1.0; Sarotech Abigs 260x; Sarotech Abigs 260s; multimedia players; portable multimedia player; distribution; distributor electro


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

so the the DVP-260S is best model to get for non HD ? I'll just use this for putting cd's on and playing on a monitor in SUV


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I bought the bare bones dvp260s model yesterday from distribucore. I really had a laugh when I read the manual (after jumping through flaming ****ing hoops to get it off the "mysteriously not available at this location" Sarotech website). I realized that there may be a niche market for writing technical manuals for Koreans in correct English. Statements like "before using the product read carefullys the user manual first and use also the product properly" "assemble the hard fixed fixture to the hardisk combined product as shown" make me slightly nervous, but I'm sure they are better at building electronics than writing English.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok I been waiting for pictures of the UI for a minute now. So would anyone mind up loading some?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Ok I been waiting for pictures of the UI for a minute now. So would anyone mind up loading some?


The User interface? Like what you see on the screen? I will when I get mine going.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I took some shots but there was enough glare on the screen that it wasn't worth posting - rarely get that - but it figures. I'll be taking some more car shots now that I've redone almost everything - so I'll try and take some before I send the 260X model in for repairs.

Sorry about that - it is kind of handy to see it - but honestly, the 260x is really simple to use - they both are. Screen one selects between audio video, setup, and text. Screen two selected between hard drive and playlist, screen three takes you to your hard drives layout... however you have it set up.

On the other hand... someone else might be able to whip something up quicker than me, since I am pretty wiped out at the moment between work and installation =)

Less


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Very Interested in seeing PICs also


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone have advice on making the zero bit mute track? I've got sony acid pro 6, I think this will do it, just have no clue how. 


And I can't seem to figure out for sure how big of a hard drive the dvp-260s will take. I'm reading 250 gigs in some places, 500 in others?

One last thing, bought from distribucore, talked to an actual person after a few days of calling. Gave me a tracking number, all seems good. Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've read everything I could find on this topic...and just to confirm how this works without a DRZ, I would need to get:
1. 2.5 laptop hard drive
2. Sarotech media player
3. Sarotech car kit
4. Standard toslink cable
5. Toslink adapter
6. Toslink switch
7. Monitor of some kind

Is there anything else I would need? Thanks.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

rain27 said:


> I've read everything I could find on this topic...and just to confirm how this works without a DRZ, I would need to get:
> 1. 2.5 laptop hard drive
> 2. Sarotech media player
> 3. Sarotech car kit
> ...


You don't need a switch if you are just going to use the media player direct into the drz.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Do I need a laptop to format the hard drive. I'm trying to do it off a [email protected]#


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, in a sense, it makes sense to do this if you have a pc full of songs as the first requirement.. it sure doesn't have to be a laptop either! Hmm, I am pretty sure I just plugged in my media player to the home power adapter and plugged in the usb cable to format my hard drives - but I don't remember for sure honestly. It operates just like any other harddrive case does when the abigs is attached via usb though. 

I'm using a 500gb in my S version - and I am pretty sure it will take any size drive with the only issue being the drive just has to have an SATA connection. I suspect bigger drives ultimately run a little hotter though. Heat is an issue - so you want to keep the unit somewhere it gets some circulating air at a minimum. MY favorite trick so far was to build a slide in mount by covering the unit in masking tape - plugging in all the connectors that you will use to hook it up to your car - then layering a nice heavy coating of 4 minute JB Weld glue over the plugs and squiching it up against the edge of the tape at the bottom of the device... then just let it dry and carefully remove the plugs/tape. I actually glue mine to a wooden frame one time and to an aluminum flat bar in another, so that I could actually slide the abigs in - and out - connecting all 4 cables at one time (S model) or 3 (x model) into a fixed base with a fan built in.

I am now running mine into a Bit One and others are sending the digital output to Alpine H701s and other devices.... the only reason the DRZ was originally mentioned was because I figured out how to feed the media player output into the drz fooling it into thinking that a CD changer was attached and that it was playing its output.

For a non-drz, you seem to have all the right stuff listed.

As for the 0 bit track, drop me an email with your address and I can send you a 78 minute zero bit track I made using sonic foundry or the creative wav suite... can't remember which now. Without knowing your software personally, I can not do much more than that.

Ok, back out to work on the new sub solution... weeeee!

Less


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I got it to format using another computer that had USB 2.0. It's working good on the tv. I'm waiting on the car kit and I have to order the optical toslink adapter which I didn't realize I needed. We used it to watch a movie last night and it worked great. My friend was amazed at how quick it transferred the movie from his computer to the unit. I'm looking into getting a Savv rear view mirror monitor as my display, the hack screen I have from an Sega game gear and tv tuner combo isn't going to cut it. I'll get some ui shots tonight.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice, we will enjoy the pictures I'm sure.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Jim is going to send me a zero bit track. Once I get it I will be willing to dub copies for who ever needs it. And sorry I am slacking, I forgot the UI shots lastnight. I will get them tonight.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

less said:


> I have now used the S version for about 6 months (then I scorched it - my fault for hurrying...) and the X version for about 6 months. The person I bought it from and I have talked a lot and he has never had anyone have to return one but me (and he has sold a lot) and has never had an issue with one, so it seems pretty dependable. For the price of a hard drive and the unit itself, it seems like one of the single best investments a person can make toward having perfect audio output and allowing extreme listening access and flexibility. I guess that fact that I am getting rid of my head unit and going to a Bit One.1 and one of these for all of my listening and watching should pretty much tell you how much I like this. I love my DRZ, but I never use the radio or the cd player, so the B1 gets me more flexibility and the chance to do more add ons later.


Jim, the bit 1 is only good for a a true 3 way system is it not? I just picked up a DRZ9255, I am utilizing a killer 4 way system, needed the 8 channels of tuning from the DRZ.. 

I do plan on implementing Sirius radio, my recorded music collection is being started from scratch.. I guess what I am trying to say is, I hope I didn't make a mistake by getting the DRZ9255.. Probably not, I do need all the features, a huge music Library is secondary at the moment for me.. 

I do however hope to establish and maintain a network that will render any CDs and DVDs in the vehicle obsolete.. I'd like to be able to compete in the future, this is my daily driver so movies, video games, whatever enhances chilling at the strip would be most welcome. Mobile 7.1 Media,Gaming theater, Navi, SQL, SQ Competition Vehicle in one?

So with this media device, I will have the DRZ as my hub, or processor, I'll be able to do away with my CD changer and Ipod adapter (never use an Ipod anyway) I'll have a monitor, will I be able to add a Dolby processor and go full blown surround plus implement navi and all the other above mentioned goodies??

I'm totally new to the whole concept of PC based gear in the vehicle, please walk me through it.. 

I haven't read through all the threads yet, if all what I inquired about is there, just let me know, I'll go back later and thumb through it all..

To the OP, thanks for all the 411.. This just made my life a bit more interesting!!


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

less said:


> Well, in a sense, it makes sense to do this if you have a pc full of songs as the first requirement.. it sure doesn't have to be a laptop either! Hmm, I am pretty sure I just plugged in my media player to the home power adapter and plugged in the usb cable to format my hard drives - but I don't remember for sure honestly. It operates just like any other harddrive case does when the abigs is attached via usb though.
> 
> I'm using a 500gb in my S version - and I am pretty sure it will take any size drive with the only issue being the drive just has to have an SATA connection. I suspect bigger drives ultimately run a little hotter though. Heat is an issue - so you want to keep the unit somewhere it gets some circulating air at a minimum. MY favorite trick so far was to build a slide in mount by covering the unit in masking tape - plugging in all the connectors that you will use to hook it up to your car - then layering a nice heavy coating of 4 minute JB Weld glue over the plugs and squiching it up against the edge of the tape at the bottom of the device... then just let it dry and carefully remove the plugs/tape. I actually glue mine to a wooden frame one time and to an aluminum flat bar in another, so that I could actually slide the abigs in - and out - connecting all 4 cables at one time (S model) or 3 (x model) into a fixed base with a fan built in.
> 
> ...


SICK!!! I can't wait!! TOYS TOYS TOYS TOYS!!!!!!! I was going to sell off the remainder of my amps, I am keeping them now.. I have in mind a full on Midi, mini studio, with bass guitar rig= live jams at the strip, playing my bass to recorded material out the back of my ride, mobile Karaoke too!! 

Picture this, you pull up to the spot, open the rear, out pops a monitor and PA drivers, a mic stand and mic, small mixing board, mini studio with 1000 Karaoke tunes? The bitches will love it! Wooohooo!!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, here are some screen shots. I hope this is what you mean when asking about the user interface. It's controlled by remote or the buttons on the unit itself. I'm not sure if I set up the drive itself correctly...my only option was to create a volume. But it's working so i'm not going to mess with it to much. Also I was Wondering if there are any Exact Audio Copy wizards lurking here. I tried calibrating and using it and got some really distorted files. Less was curious about this as well, and it would really help out others who are doing this, since they will have to go through the same thing to get it going. Onto the money shots.


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

I currently have an Alpine IVA-D100, and am looking to get the H701 without the controller (because the D100 can control it through Ai-NET). I've read that people are connecting the Sarotech unit directly to the H701 using the optical input, but my question is how is the volume being controlled?

It seems that the 260X version has a volume control on the digital out, but the 260s does not. I'm a little more interested in the 260S because of how hot the 260X has been described to get. I also do not want to use the aux in of the head unit, because that would go against one of the reasons I want the Sarotech. Would I be limited to the 260x in order to control the volume?


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

ryyo said:


> I currently have an Alpine IVA-D100, and am looking to get the H701 without the controller (because the D100 can control it through Ai-NET). I've read that people are connecting the Sarotech unit directly to the H701 using the optical input, but my question is how is the volume being controlled?
> 
> It seems that the 260X version has a volume control on the digital out, but the 260s does not. I'm a little more interested in the 260S because of how hot the 260X has been described to get. I also do not want to use the aux in of the head unit, because that would go against one of the reasons I want the Sarotech. Would I be limited to the 260x in order to control the volume?


No. You must feed the 3rd optical IN at the 701 with the sarotech toslink output. Then select TURNER from the HU. Plain and simple


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

You really don't want to control the output power of the sarotech by the onboard volume control on the Sarotech in any scenario. If you end up with a unit thats output varies in digital mode, set it at a reasonable level that allows you to get full output from your system, then leave it alone.

I've been using my second one at home lately, hooked via the hdmi cable to my new flatscreen monitor (yeah - I had a 22" CRT that was the bomb for 8 years, but it died)... and its pretty cool! Connected the audio out into the 10 year old amplified Bose cube multimedia system I use for my pc (it accepts two inputs simiultaneously) and can listen to music or watch movies using it, while doing super intensive things on the ol' pc... and enjoy them on a wide screen flat panel monitor (23"). I'm thinking of buying a TV card and ditching my tv in the bedroom completely!

These things are just nice lil buggers imho. 

Less


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I tried using the rca level connections to a toyota factory aux input and got a bunch of nasty alt whine. Glad i'm going digital with this.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Seems like the Sarotech wants to see usb 2.0... fyi. I've yet to get it to recognize on any computers with usb 1.1.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes that is exactly what I have been waiting on. And its damn ugly lol.  But either way I am currently using my p4100dvd usb digiout and its pretty cool


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Yes that is exactly what I have been waiting on. And its damn ugly lol.  But either way I am currently using my p4100dvd usb digiout and its pretty cool


What is ugly? Usb 2.0?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

goodstuff said:


> What is ugly? Usb 2.0?


The way the actual interface looks. IF it had some type of skins that I could play with that would be cool. OR some type of visualization that goes on while playing music (g-Force)


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

You can change the background image if you use the dvp60S. I posted a copy of the background I use... all you have to do is steal an image from the site that makes all the alpine backgrounds - preview the one you want and right click - file/save as... and name it background.jpg. Then, save that file in a folder on your abigs but the folder has to be named: mymusic (no spaces or other characters). When you do this, you rarely see the default gui - if ever.

Also, keep in mind the images you see are the ones from the DVP 260S model. The 260X may not be able to have a different background though. And, imho its not as nice as the default gui and look of the 260S. It is a much more functional unit though - especially if you are into movies. 

I'm running my 260X hooked up via the HDMI cable to my 23" flat screen at home to watch movies and such and its REALLY nice. Hopefully I'll stop having things break down soon so I can afford to send the X model back to Korea and have it repaired so it will play WAV files again without that annoying crackle. Anyhow, please be sure to read ALL of the various threads on SAROTECH as it will seriously help you answer some questions I keep seeing repeated here and let you make the most of the purchase. Ibviously, the manuals are not great but there is enough posted here to help you get the finer points down. 

Lastly, remember that you can create m3u playlists with winamp and save them on the S model, and it works perfectly. On the X model, you can only create one playlist though... and I honestly can't believe they upgraded so many things with its release and then took away two of the best things it had going for it at the same time (user created backgrounds and user created playlists). Hopefully they'll fix this in a patch soon.

Less


----------



## evolntent (Feb 19, 2009)

Odd. Just typed a post and it didn't go through so here goes again.

I bought the 260X a while back and spent months putting music on it while the car stereo was progressing. I finally put it in the car and it sounded terrible. I blame the volume adjustment so I bought the 260S for fixed volume. I just plugged it in and it has variable volume as well...WTF??? Why is everyone on here stating it has fixed volume? And why is everyone saying it sounds as good or better than CD's? It's no where close for me. I can A/B a CD and an EAC .wav copy of it to the abigs and there is a HUGE difference.

Am I missing something?

Also, sorry for no introduction. I just stumbled on this site while I was trying to fool my 9255 into playing statellite radio and have been following the sarotech threads.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

evolntent said:


> Odd. Just typed a post and it didn't go through so here goes again.
> 
> I bought the 260X a while back and spent months putting music on it while the car stereo was progressing. I finally put it in the car and it sounded terrible. I blame the volume adjustment so I bought the 260S for fixed volume. I just plugged it in and it has variable volume as well...WTF??? Why is everyone on here stating it has fixed volume? And why is everyone saying it sounds as good or better than CD's? It's no where close for me. I can A/B a CD and an EAC .wav copy of it to the abigs and there is a HUGE difference.
> 
> ...


Are you using rca's to connect? I noticed the same thing, I am just starting to rip cd's using eac. I dialed in as many settings as I could in EAC and when I listened to what I ripped it was TRASH with a capital t. So distorted I couldn't make out the words. This was in my living room, hooked up to a stereo receiver and tv via rca cable. So what I did yesterday was rip the same disc in several different configurations and ways and noted what I did in the name of the folder. I have not had a chance to compare the latest results, I'm hoping this all just goes away when I go digital.


----------



## evolntent (Feb 19, 2009)

Im using the optical. The 260X model would distort and clip the signal @ 80% volume. The 260S is better. I plugged it in and hit the volume button on the remote expecting it to do nothing. To my suprise a blue volume adjustment bar poped up on the monitor. 

Very pissed. I have spent countless hours and cash to make this work based on recommendations and praise on this site. As of now, it all seems a big waste. Im really hoping someone can chime in, embarass me, and I can go to the car and make it all better.... Fingers crossed


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

several guys here can help on this site. most seem to log in early EST and then later 10pm EST


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

evolntent said:


> Im using the optical.


AWW ****.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

DAT said:


> several guys here can help on this site. most seem to log in early EST and then later 10pm EST


Hmm... I don't have 24-7 net access, but would like to talk to those people, could you pm me their names?


----------



## evolntent (Feb 19, 2009)

I know, I bought the X and the S.... Like I said, I'm really hoping there's something I'm missing. I love to be proven wrong when it benefits me. The S didn't seem to go to comlpete trash like the X does. However, I only listen to 10s of NIN Piggy. My thoughts though......How can this thing sound good when its processing volume in the digital domain??? From what I have read that's the worst place to adjust volume, expecially in a price point product such as this. I bought the 9255 years ago for 24 bit DAC and .5dB volume adjustment. If the Sarotech does any processing whatsoever, the 9255 is a waste.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

evolntent said:


> If the Sarotech does any processing whatsoever, the 9255 is a waste.


Agreed. 
Hope this get's solved soon. I've been holding off ripping my entire collection since I want to make sure I'm doing it right and not wasting my time.


----------



## evolntent (Feb 19, 2009)

OK, so once you select digital 5.1 output from the audio menu it has fixed volume. I assumed this wouldn't be necessary since it played digital out right out of the box for me. So all is good!!!!! I was hoping I was jumping the gun earlier as I plugged the unit in then went right to work w/no time to look into it.

So now that I'm happy w/the sound and I feel like I just hit the lottery, how can I change tracks w/out having to stop the playback? The 260X would let me select a new song while playing one.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

evolntent said:


> OK, so once you select digital 5.1 output from the audio menu it has fixed volume.
> 
> So now that I'm happy w/the sound and I feel like I just hit the lottery, how can I change tracks w/out having to stop the playback? The 260X would let me select a new song while playing one.


That is what I was going to suggest, thought of it on the drive home.
I think I've got eac going better, not sure if it's the _best_ way.
Can you hit foward on the remote?


----------



## evolntent (Feb 19, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> That is what I was going to suggest, thought of it on the drive home.
> I think I've got eac going better, not sure if it's the _best_ way.
> Can you hit foward on the remote?



As in fast forward? No, but there are two buttons on the left of the remote that jump 10sec. I like it better. Much faster! Now I'm familiar w/this one, I think I like it better than the X model.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow - I missed a lot in a little bit. Glad you figured out your issue. If I swap the output mode to digital on mine (the S version) I have no volume control on the digital out using the coaxial. Its always a good idea to consider that if everyone else is not having an issue that you are - using the same products, it might be something in your set up... but I totally understand the concern.

You will just have to play with the controls for a while to get used to them. There is no fast forward for music other than the 10second jump forward button. On momvies, you can hit go to: and then type the time and it takes you to that specific second of the flick... kind of nice. I wish it had fast forward though... would be handy. Oh yeah, the X model also allows you to repeat a section of a track repeatedly too. Read the manual and check out the button one row to the left of the top right button... push once to mark the starting spot and again to mark the end and it repeats from there I think.

As for any responsibility for ANYONE's investments... you are on your own when you buy things. I simply state my experience and opinion! Obviously, others agree. I post to try and help folks out and it would have been much easier not to type all this and answer all of the questions... you know? 

I hate to seem defensive, but it troubles me to see a little blame pointing here when folks are only trying to share their experience with something THEY like. Things like this make a person regret taking the time to do that and discourage what I thought was the whole purpose of discussion boards like this. 

Less


----------



## evolntent (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, It's my responsibility for what I decide to purchase but if the SQ was that of the X model and you were writing it up to be "better than CD" quality sound and it's nothing comparable then I would be pissed.

I am thankfull you found this unit. Don't get me wrong. It is absolutely awesome. I was just frustrated after purchasing the X model and it sounding like trash, then purchasing the S model and the optical working out of the box but being variable as well. The X model optical would only work once selecting digital from the setup so I assumed this one was already in digital mode. So there is a logical reason for my train of thought there. Either way, sorry if I offended. I appreciate EVERYTHING you have shared. Trust me on that!

I think it should be said though, that the X model sounds horrible on a high end system via optical out.

Also, since I have purchased two of these units I would like to share that I got them both from Distribucore and they seem to be pretty legit. Obviously, b/c I did repeat business w/them.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

less said:


> Wow - I missed a lot in a little bit. Glad you figured out your issue. If I swap the output mode to digital on mine (the S version) I have no volume control on the digital out using the coaxial. Its always a good idea to consider that if everyone else is not having an issue that you are - using the same products, it might be something in your set up... but I totally understand the concern.
> 
> You will just have to play with the controls for a while to get used to them. There is no fast forward for music other than the 10second jump forward button. On momvies, you can hit go to: and then type the time and it takes you to that specific second of the flick... kind of nice. I wish it had fast forward though... would be handy. Oh yeah, the X model also allows you to repeat a section of a track repeatedly too. Read the manual and check out the button one row to the left of the top right button... push once to mark the starting spot and again to mark the end and it repeats from there I think.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is blaming you Jim. I'm very thankful for what you've done with this. I feel like I should say something else but don't really know what.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Others are also using the X model - and the only negative post about it is the one you post above... so perhaps you missed a setting or something again... maybe you have a bad cable or a bend in your optical cable resulting in this... or maybe you have a bad unit. For what its worth, I didn't change the default settings and my X or S model and both sounded fine right out of the box using files I've used on my PC for a long time. I did eventually switch to the digital out setting to prevent volume adjustment by mistake. Anyhow, I strongly suspect you have an installation issue and not a media player issue. My only SQ issue was with a machine that I'd left running in my console that apparently overheated... and it still plays everything but WAV files perfectly.

All I really meant to do was to encourage people to check their gear, settings and installation before posting fairly strong negative posts. There are enough people stating that the thing works that it should be natural to question your own installation before getting too far in posting bad things about a product that seems by consensus to be of reasonable quality. I do see that you wanted to be embarassed if you missed something - so maybe I jumped on that (smirk). I usually find if everyone else says something and I don't find it to be true - I've probably missed something.

Experiment some more and I think you will find the same... as long as you aren't using the analog outputs.

Less


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

I totally appreciate this information as well! I plan on trying to go with all digital files based on these threads. Thanks.


----------



## evolntent (Feb 19, 2009)

less said:


> Others are also using the X model - and the only negative post about it is the one you post above... so perhaps you missed a setting or something again... maybe you have a bad cable or a bend in your optical cable resulting in this... or maybe you have a bad unit. For what its worth, I didn't change the default settings and my X or S model and both sounded fine right out of the box using files I've used on my PC for a long time. I did eventually switch to the digital out setting to prevent volume adjustment by mistake. Anyhow, I strongly suspect you have an installation issue and not a media player issue. My only SQ issue was with a machine that I'd left running in my console that apparently overheated... and it still plays everything but WAV files perfectly.
> 
> All I really meant to do was to encourage people to check their gear, settings and installation before posting fairly strong negative posts. There are enough people stating that the thing works that it should be natural to question your own installation before getting too far in posting bad things about a product that seems by consensus to be of reasonable quality. I do see that you wanted to be embarassed if you missed something - so maybe I jumped on that (smirk). I usually find if everyone else says something and I don't find it to be true - I've probably missed something.
> 
> ...


Again, I agree w/you on the S model. The X model though, IS COMPLETE TRASH FOR SQ!!!!! I would not want anyone on here to purchase it thinking they will be happy w/it like I did, unless they have bad headunit/amps/drivers. Especially someone w/a 9255. Why in Hell would anyone want a $170 PMP processing their volume in the digital domain w/no hi end internals? If they didn't want killer SQ they wouldn't own a 9255. I'm really not trying to be rude here but the X is not even comparable to the S in terms of SQ. And it's not my system either. Everything is absolute top of the line, but the fact that the S sounds amazing says it all. I challenge everyone who has the X model to just turn it up and see how bad it distorts/clips. Also, I actually have a working X and a workign S to do A/B comparison on.

And it's worth stating that the S is FLAWLESS. I love it more than I despise the X, although, I'm hoping they adress the volume issue w/a firmware update in the future.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

No comment...


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone is South FL using this setup?


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone know if this would work on a P9 combo or the other varieties of that combo?


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I think one of the guys is using a P9 variant... can't remember who offhand. Actually I can't remember his screen name lol and I dont know if he shares his real name. 

Does it have a standard and selectable toslink input - or a proprietary optical input type? Really all you need to be able to do is feed the optical digital signal into the unit in some manner (aux input or fooling the hu into thinking its playing the disc changer) - and then you need to be able to select the optical input signal as the source. 

If you'd like input on how to install/set up to save having to re-do things later like i did... drop an email. Free of charge and possibly worth it - depending on who you listen to =)

Less/Jim


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

less said:


> I think one of the guys is using a P9 variant... can't remember who offhand. Actually I can't remember his screen name lol and I dont know if he shares his real name.
> 
> Does it have a standard and selectable toslink input - or a proprietary optical input type? Really all you need to be able to do is feed the optical digital signal into the unit in some manner (aux input or fooling the hu into thinking its playing the disc changer) - and then you need to be able to select the optical input signal as the source.
> 
> ...


Forgive my ignorance on the subject but I know nothing about hard drives, toslink, etc. What really got me thinking about this was my music library. I own around 450 Dave Matthews CDs between studio, Live Trax, and bootleg stuff. While it's great to have this much it would also be nice to turn it into a winter project to get the discs back onto a hard drive, plug it into my DEQ-P01II and never look back. 

From the manual, and this is from the DEX-P90 European version but I believe the Japanese P01II to e the same. "An IP-BUS-RCA interconnector enables you to connect this product to auxiliary equipment featuring a RCA output." It also says in the manual it can control a DVD plyer as well as a TV tuner if any of that means anything. Again sorry for the ignorance. I've never considered any sort of setup like this.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I finally got the Zero Bit Disc from DAT after the first one got lost by a hiccup in the postal system. I will dub copies for anyone who needs it for the cost of shipping.
Thanks,
Goodstuff


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Any body using a DRZ9255 I have "LESS" old 12 disc changer and optical cables for sale.


----------



## KLoNe (Aug 22, 2009)

This will be amazing with my newly purchased DRZ.... until I read "NO FLAC SUPPORT". Insanity.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Logitech Squeezebox Touch due out any day... with lossless file support, including FLAC.


----------



## KLoNe (Aug 22, 2009)

rockinridgeline said:


> Logitech Squeezebox Touch due out any day... with lossless file support, including FLAC.


Perfect find. Now - How to mount this baby in the car?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

rockinridgeline said:


> Logitech Squeezebox Touch due out any day... with lossless file support, including FLAC.


How are you hooking this up in a car? Seems like you need a computer to run this. It also doesn't play movies and looks like you'll need an inverter since it's 120v powered.


----------



## KLoNe (Aug 22, 2009)

Car audio is for music, not movies. Inverter is absolutely fine and optical through the DRZ9255 for the signal.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

KLoNe said:


> Car audio is for music, not movies. Inverter is absolutely fine and optical through the DRZ9255 for the signal.


You'll need a laptop as well.


----------



## KLoNe (Aug 22, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> You'll need a laptop as well.


In what way?


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I looked at the squeeze box a looooong time ago and quickly realized that it wouldn't do what I needed - even though it was a very cool device! I loved the analog look vu meters and would've given up old lefty to find a way to put that bugger in my car system. Going to take a look at this though and see what it will do... I thought the original squeezebox was connected wirelessly to your pc where the files were stored... 

Lastly, if you haven't had video in your car before, you don't know what you are missing. Its really nice and you can play concert dvds, dvd-a and the like. I just think you'd be surprised how much you can do with video in the car if you are creative.

Less


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh and with a 500gb drive - why do you need compression? Seriously, I have so many uncompressed files on my drive I could never listen to them all and still have room for video...

Just copy your flacs onto the drive with it connected in USB mode, then use a decent file converter to change them to wav files.

Less


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok, did a little looking into Mr. Squeezebo Touch and it appears to be a winner at first glance! It does handle mem cards cards and USB input as well as streaming from the PC and includes a digital coaxial output which is just critical to me. Its about $300 and it may have good enough D/A conversion that the masses wouldn't really need to worry about going digital to a processor. Another very nice option is that it actually has a color screen included.

Here is the potential catch though - its still a home product! Here in MI the winters get colllllld and I don't know how the screen would deal with <32 degrees. Power isn't really an issue, but just like the 5.25" drives, the rough and tumble life of a portable product simply doesn't work well with some products and it would suck to spend a good bit of money on something like this only to discover that it isn't really ready for the "elements." Its also a touch control unit so it'll have to be within hands reach = since the remote doesn't apparently control a fair number of the options. 

Anyhow, we are moving in the right direction and if some car stereo manufacturer doesn't get to the point where they can deal with portable hard drive music collections soon - the portable electronics market will. Then, as long as we can either get a digi out or a high quality d/a converter, we'll be all set.

Thankfully, my little set up is still working just fine and I suspect it'll hold up well until a better option comes out. In truth, the only thing I don't like about the Sarotech is that i really had to go to a lot of effort to deal with the wiring and control of the unit. Its mounted in my console in a home-made slide out docking station - and requires: a power converter input, a digital input (coax or optical), a connection for the remotely mounted remote senesor and at least a video connection (although I actually keep an analog audio out connecte too - just in case I hit something the bit one's d/a can't handle.

Thanks for the heads up

Less


----------



## KLoNe (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok, I'm fully psyched about getting the SB Touch when released, I think it will be perfect. Just setting up and mounting the inverter in my car at the moment.

As for the Clarion CD changer, will any one with optical do fine? I wont use the changer for anything other than this.

Cheers.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

If you go this route, and it sounds like you have it figured out already, let us now how it works out. Keep in mind that heat can be as big of an issue as cold... watch its heat output to see if it needs a fan and avoid mounting it in an enclosed space unless you provide good circulation.

The changer you pick will need to have optical out naturally, and it will need to connect to your head unit - whichever you are using - via the ce net or whatever system. The key thing is that the cable system tells the head unit to look for a digital signal at its input.

Good luck! I really like the looks of this system and its built in monitor will make it a dream for a lot of people (actually, I guess you wouldn't want to enclose it lol). 

Less

Less


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if the quality of an inverter when used for an application like this will affect the digital output of the player the way it would the analog out?


----------



## Timoman (May 18, 2009)

mxl16 said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again...This is one of the best improvements I've for my truck to date. The qaulity and convenience is unmatched. I posted it on one of the other threads but in total, I think I spent around $400 for everything I needed, including the monitor. And now that I have a bit one, I don't even need a head unit!
> 
> The most painful part of the whole thing is converting/re-ripping all of your CD's to lossless (if you haven't already), especially if you have a large CD collection.


Does the BitOne.1 instantly recognize the DVP 260S when connected via digital or is there some funky way you have to get the unit to work with the BitOne.1? I am considering getting one of these units.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

A Zune HD and dock is another option for a digital source. It also has a remote, it's a simpler one though. The only concern would be heat on the battery if leaving it in the car and the OLED washing out in the sun. The squeeze box could have the same issue with the screen unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Timoman said:


> Does the BitOne.1 instantly recognize the DVP 260S when connected via digital or is there some funky way you have to get the unit to work with the BitOne.1? I am considering getting one of these units.


You simply plug the coaxial (first choice) or optical (2nd choice) cable into the appropriate input on the bit one - then select either digital electric or digital optical with the DRC and off you go... no tricks at all.

Don't forget to get the car kit for it - and between those two, you will have everything you need except the digital cable itself. Ultimately, I built a little slide docking station for mine to make it easy to remove the unit without having to mess with several individual cables. It also allowed me to shorten and afix cables to make my installation a bit neater. Not necessary but really easy if you have some 4 minute JB Weld and are handy with a saw and a can of spray paint =)

As for the Zune - glad to see someone is paying attention to those of us who want digital audio outputs! I wasn't aware of the Zune and will be looking at it too - but still, the sarotech works fine and supports any drive up to 500gb... so I don't think I'll be changing any time too soon. Besides, I'm back to rebuildng my kick panels again to get the sound just right.... I am just too anal lol.

Enjoy! 

Less


----------



## Timoman (May 18, 2009)

You need some sort of monitor with the Sarotech DVP 260s so you can navigate, right? What do you recommend for an inexpensive monitor/display that will hold up in the frigid WI winters?


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> How are you hooking this up in a car? Seems like you need a computer to run this. It also doesn't play movies and looks like you'll need an inverter since it's 120v powered.


It runs off a DC power supply.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Monitor???

Look at my install thread if you want to see what I suggest... its in my sig file. I live in MI and have never had trouble with the $150 ebay motorized monitor and its as good of image quality as my old Alpine w200... simple, cheap and very effective. I prefer the hideaway with non touch screen as I never have to clean the thing. Its really quite nice and they sell similar models now with DVD players and such for a touch more. There is one model that sells for under thirty bucks regularly but then you have to pay customs and I can't get the company to tell me in English how much to expect for customs costs - but it looks good and fits my new head units appearance better.

Good luck if you go this route. Its a little work to get installed and set up with the wiring stashed and the remote wire run - but once its done, it works great. Takes about 30 seconds to boot I guess... for answers to most other questions, please search Sarotech and one of the three posts I started with that in the subject line has every install detail I can imagine =)

Less


----------



## Timoman (May 18, 2009)

Thanks less! You have been very helpful!


----------



## savagedriver (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Less,

Is there any compelling reason for using optical vs digital coax from the Sarotech to the B1?

Also, I'm gathering that the S model is preferred over the X model. Is that your feeling?

Thanks!


----------



## savagedriver (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, one more question... Is there any need for the performance of a 7200RPM 2.5 drive, or is a cooler running 5400 sufficient?


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello again,

I think I'd probably recommend the s model right now for a couple reasons:

1. my x model malfunctioned due to heat (I suspect) and no longer is able to play WAV files without making an irritating crackle noise. 

2. playlists work perfectly on the S model and the X didn't work with m3u lists last time I used it. It does however offer a single playlist of a different type.

3. I like the fact that I can make my own background for the S model.

4. If music is your primary concern, the X model doesn't offer many enhancements except for a nick more memory which can be beneficial when changing menu screens (more on this in a second). The only new option I can think of for audio is an a-b repeat button that allows you to repeat a certain segment of music over and over with the push of a button twice... really handy when tuning.

The X model does multiple bookmarks which take you to audio or video play positions instantly and that is really handy. The gui is slightly nicer on the X model and a little faster - but I really don't think it looks better. Its primary advantages are for video - an HDMI output, the ability to play 1080i high def, the ability to play mp4 files and a variety of file formats that the S model can't.

COAX or OPTICAL - For the home market, the consensus is that coax is superior for a few different reasons - some of which I know but others I don't. For the car, I've stuck with coax too, but I suppose one could have issues with interference. While optical doesn't have that issue, I did have trouble periodically with routing the cable so that there were no sharp bends.. and sharp bends definitely impact the audible output. Use a standard rca cable that you have laying around to see if you will have interference from outside signals... if not, use that or a specially made product for digital coax if you prefer. If you do have troubles, get an optical cable with a decent outer jacket that looks like it won't get brittle in the cold and will honestly help prevent kinks and protect the inner signal path.

DRIVE SPEED - 

Honestly, I bought the least expensive decent brand hard drive I could find at NEWEGG.COM. I don't remember if they were 5400 or 7200. With the S model, I find that sometimes when playing WAV files while navigating through the menu screens to find the next song I want to play, I'll use up enough memory that I might occassionally get a audible blip in the sound output... I suspect a faster drive might be helpful in that issue. 

Heat, however, is also a legitimate issue in some mounting locations. I strongly suspect heat was what damaged my X model. My unit is mounted in my console with no outside air available for cooling and only a small volume to work with. Because of that I've included a dedicated fan into the little docking station I built for my system. Even with the fan, because of the tight space, both units still run somewhat hot. If possible, mount the unit somewhere with a little circulation and it makes a MAJOR difference. 

For a stealth installation, the docking station is a pretty neat and convenient trick too. I just built a rectangle of wood with a hole the size of the unit - then covered the unit in plastic, plugged in all the appropriate wires, then I poored premized 4 minute JB weld over them, pushing it into hard to reach places with a little Qtip - there is more to it, but you can figure out how it will work best for your own installation and its not hard. Its nice to reach in - grab the bugger and drag it in the house to refill - or pull it out and take it into a friends house to watch hi def movies (note the S model does 720i high def too). 

I also built a little mount that holds my remote control and the units remote receiver along with my DRC for the B1. It sits at an angle that allows me to easily reach it and control everything without really even having too look over too much to get to what I want. I'm hoping to make a new one out of marble at some point - but that is a rough material to cut and it might be a pipedream =)

I'd go for speed probably if I were to do it over and if my installation wasn't heat sensitive.

Hope that helps. ITs pretty cool having 400gb of music and a collection of your favorite audio books or movies at a fingertips reach!


----------



## savagedriver (Mar 4, 2009)

As always, great info Less. I appreciate it.

I contacted UnicSen regarding what exactly the "car accessory package" included. I didn't get a straight answer. Obviously there would be a cigarette lighter power adapter, but I don't know what else.

I also asked if they had the IR blaster that I would need to dash mount for the remote. He says they don't carry it. Can you suggest a source for that, or would that be pretty generic? I have other IR blasters from PC products laying around.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry didn't look here for a while. I don't know what you mean about an IR blaster. The car it comes with a lighter tripler, a 23voldt converter and an IR remote extension - which is probably what you are thinking of. This essentially is a IR reciever on an wire... you connect it to the media player and then mount the reciever end somewhere you can easiily point your remote... I think of the car kit as pretty much essential.

Less


----------



## Timoman (May 18, 2009)

mxl16 said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again...This is one of the best improvements I've for my truck to date. The qaulity and convenience is unmatched. I posted it on one of the other threads but in total, I think I spent around $400 for everything I needed, including the monitor. And now that I have a bit one, I don't even need a head unit!
> 
> The most painful part of the whole thing is converting/re-ripping all of your CD's to lossless (if you haven't already), especially if you have a large CD collection.


What software did you use and recommend to rip your CDs? What file format and resolution (e.g. 24 bit, 192kHz PCM) did you use?


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I ripped all my music at the CD standard with a couple exceptions - 16bit 44,100khz... there isn't any point in recording it higher than the original source and you need to make sure whatever player you use is going to be able to deal with the output. The bit one iirc only plays up to 24bit 48khz. DBPoweramp is a great ripping tool that lets you compare your rip to others to assure you have a bit perfect copy... plus its fairly cheap. I also used exact audio copy and its free but it hangs up sometimes and takes forever to get the same result.

I see a lot of talk about other players but so far no one has been gracious enough to come back and tell us how their product is working! Whats up guys? If there is a better option, I'd sure like to know about it. Honestly though, I've not had issues with my set up and the SQ is sure enough there...


----------



## SQ Man (Nov 27, 2008)

savagedriver said:


> As always, great info Less. I appreciate it.
> 
> I contacted UnicSen regarding what exactly the "car accessory package" included. I didn't get a straight answer. Obviously there would be a cigarette lighter power adapter, but I don't know what else.
> 
> I also asked if they had the IR blaster that I would need to dash mount for the remote. He says they don't carry it. Can you suggest a source for that, or would that be pretty generic? I have other IR blasters from PC products laying around.


I run the DVP-254 model, mostly for video playback.
The car accessory pack i got included cigarette adaptor/charger lead, 3-way socket cigarette extension adaptor, I/R receiver (remote eye) & set of RCA adaptors.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm still installing my system, the sarotech will come after the main parts are installed but I came across this and wanted to know if it could be used to turn the sarotech on prior to starting the car using factory keyless entry. 

DEI 528T Pulse Timer Relay





> Get a DEI 528T Pulse Timer Relay or make an equivalent. Set it up to power up your HU for 30 seconds when you unlock the door with the K/E or alarm remote. (I assume you have one of them : )


This was a response from VP electricity to a complaint about slow load time for a double din nav, one of the things I want to over come with the sarotech. Seems like the same situation, just different devices.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice idea. Honestly, I run mine triggered by my B1 now and it really only takes maybe 30 seconds to boot so it doesn't bother me to wait. I am having a little trouble with the media player cutting out when the system is playing at peak levels since I now power it from the back battery/relay box though - so I've rigged a new power line to run from the factory fuse box and expect that will be helpful. I've also considered getting one of those Stinger deals that puts out a constant 14volts just to minimize any jitter and try to give the hard drive a nice stable power source... and naturally, I could power the head unit and other more sensitive gear with it too.

Let us know how it works out though, aye? I'd love to hear more people posting input on their sound quality and the convenience.

Less


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry if I missed this somewhere, but can someone confirm whether or not a switch and Clarion cd changer is required to use the Sarotech with a DRZ?

Can you just hook up a Sarotech directly to the optical connection on a DRZ and bypass the rest?


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Please search Sarotech and you will find my original post describing the exact process I used about 2 years ago I think to connect a DRZ and the Sarotech. In short, you need the CENet cable from a working CD changer to tell the DRZ that a changer is connected - then you simply connect a standard toslink end onto the input side (where the changer would go) to feed the media players input into the changer digital input optical cable. 

It is a fair bit of trouble to go to - and I strongly recommend reading the other posts since every product needed is shown with links to their sources as well as complete instructions. In the end, the sound was quite remarkable imho... very nice and the ability to access playlists (use the 260S model... its actually better for what we are doing unless you are terribly into video), 500gb plus of music, and no scratched discs or digging for music while driving... with the SQ of a CD and it turns out to be well worth the hassle.

Lastly, please attempt this at your own risk. It was fairly easy for me, but I've had plenty of questions and some weren't willing to do things on their own. If you have troubles - I really just can't be responsible, you know? I'm happy to offer advice, but its just the opinion of a person who had it set up with a DRZ in one scenario working well. 

Of course, I now use a bit one and it works fantastic too. Consider making a "docking station" for the Sarotech unit too - very handy to just be able to pull the unit out without having to individually disconnect 4 wires!

GL!
Less


----------



## titansfan (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello all. I saw the S model on ebay and e-mailed the seller about the car package. He didn't sell the package. My question is, where can you buy the car package and what accessories normally come with the unit?...I need the remote eye, car power adapter, toslink adapter, video cable, remote, and anything else needed to attach it to my car monitor and pxa-h701. If I forgot anything I need, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Please searct Sarotech and you will see that some one suggested a site some time ago that had good prices. I bought my last unit there and they had car kits. Sorry I can't do better than that... but it should be an answer... just takes a little work.

BTW this is the second ice friggin cold winter my media player and hdd player has breezed through without a flaw. Pretty happy with their durability... its nice to have relatively fool proof digital music at your fingertips. 

Jim


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

less said:


> Nice idea. Honestly, I run mine triggered by my B1 now and it really only takes maybe 30 seconds to boot so it doesn't bother me to wait. I am having a little trouble with the media player cutting out when the system is playing at peak levels since I now power it from the back battery/relay box though - so I've rigged a new power line to run from the factory fuse box and expect that will be helpful. I've also considered getting one of those Stinger deals that puts out a constant 14volts just to minimize any jitter and try to give the hard drive a nice stable power source... and naturally, I could power the head unit and other more sensitive gear with it too.
> 
> Let us know how it works out though, aye? I'd love to hear more people posting input on their sound quality and the convenience.
> 
> Less


hi jim, has this fixed your power issue? thanx in advance


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Yep, I fixed that... and it had nothing to do with the player.  I tapped into a differnt power line and the issue is gone. I'm sure the issue is something small and can be could have been fixed without swapping, but its so dang cold I don't want to take the time out there to do it when I could just swap it over. 

Sure wish I could get to some get togethers like MArvs or something, just to give the doubters a first hand listen. Oh well, the important part is that I'm loving it and I am. I have to confess that rocking the new Pio hu with its clean ipod input is avery good option too. I'm considering going that way but I'll still have to get a couple ipods to do it - and then i'll still have to figure out some way to do multiformat (and potentially HD) video if I ever decide to get rid of one of my Sarotechs.

Jim


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i havent fired up my sarotech yet, mainly due to lack of time. but i also have another 500g media player[xtreamer] that i got as a gift and i'm hooked! why i bought the sarotech? it's smaller and it is car friendly. alsoi really like sarotech's file manager software.


----------



## titansfan (Jan 27, 2009)

less said:


> Please searct Sarotech and you will see that some one suggested a site some time ago that had good prices. I bought my last unit there and they had car kits. Sorry I can't do better than that... but it should be an answer... just takes a little work.
> 
> BTW this is the second ice friggin cold winter my media player and hdd player has breezed through without a flaw. Pretty happy with their durability... its nice to have relatively fool proof digital music at your fingertips.
> 
> Jim


Thanks for the reply Jim. I ordered the 260S earlier in the week and just installed it today...it is a great piece of equipment. I am currently using it as my main source. I have no head unit: only a monitor and a digital processor. I have to be honest, it is definitely better than what I expected. The only issue I had with it was that I originally converted my cd's to WMA using Windows Media Player 10 Professional, and the unit doesn't seem to read the files. I reconverted some of them to OGG Vorbis and they sound fine.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Glad to hear its working out for you well. I'm a bit surprised that more haven't commented on it, but to each their own. I've had a few pms from people and all seem to have about the same experience as I have had - very good. 

Personally, I prefer totally uncompressed files and use WAV files solely. If the unit supported another lossless format, I'd surely give that a try but I tried several formats and they did not work. I was able to get Windows WMA files to play, but only one version that was very high quality, but not lossless. If ipod quality was good enough, I'd have just used one of those, but when I started this, they didn't have head units processing the ipod signals internally and bypassing the cheap ipod dac. This system allows one to get extremely high quality output with no sacrifice in sq compared to a CD and it allows you to store a lot more than a ipod - even though the ipod 120 using apple lossless will still store quite a bit.

I used tracks from the ECA collection and various other reference quality or competition sourced tracks for testing head to head - DRZ cd vs Sarotech hot swapable and it was challenging to tell the difference but in general, I'd pick the sarotech. Later I compared it hot swapping between my current 880 Pioneer, and the difference was much more clearly in favor of the Sarotech. My monitor went down for a few weeks here recently and I had to use cds for a while... man I was surprised by how much better things sounded when I was able to use the sarotech again.

BTW - if you hit the audio or music button, the unit will play music without a monitor and starts with the first song in your my music folder. So, I renamed my favorite huge playlist and dropped it into that folder and then I could just start it and hit random and still get a nice mix of music without a monitor. Its handy in a pinch. I just received my new monitor last night though, so I am stoked about being able to get it installed and go back to chosing what I want to hear and being able to watch a video here and there lol.

There really is no need to own a head unit with these things... I just got a decent lower priced unit to fill the hole in my dash and to play the occassional CD.

Less


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

I was able to try out the Sarotech unit with a Zapco DSP6 recently and noticed that the volume control on the Sarotech unit's remote still worked while being connect via an optical connection. I thought this was pretty cool considering that when I connect a head unit to the DSP6 via optical, I lose the head unit's volume control. I'm not sure why this is.

For those using other processors (Bit One, H701, etc.) with the Sarotech, have you found that the volume control works on the Sarotech when connected with an optical connection as well?


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Actually, I think it works that way if you are using the X model all the time and on the S model if it is in analog mode (not sure about the S model statement, but it seems like that was the way it worked.) Hmm, I might be wrong on that but I know the analog outs on the S model are variable. 

One poster in one of the Sarotech threads mentioned that he had the X and S models - but he thought that the X model sounded really bad compared to the X model and was sure it was because of the ability to change the digital output level on X. Personally, I have used the digital output of both models into my DRZ (when I had it) and into my bit one (until the X model got overheated and began making static sounds only when playing WAV files - grrr!). While I could certainly make the X model sound terrible by adjusting the output level too high, I thought that when the output on the X model matched the S models output, they sounded identical. His reasoning was that he believed the X model must have some sort of op amp or other circuitry included in the digital output which wasn't likely to be of audiophile quality and would therefore have a negative impact on the sound quality. I think he'd read that changing the volume of output in a digital mode was the worst sq way to control volume - and it wouldn't surprise me if that was true. Since my X model is primarily used for playing high def movies on my computer monitor in my bedroom and for storage now, I can't verify it anymore, but if I had noticed an audible difference between the two - I'd have swapped back to my S model in a heartbeat and posted on this thread to avoid the X model. 

I've run plenty of tests comparing the S model to CDs playing the same track - real time swapping and still feel the S model sounds at least as good as the CD - more often better now that I am using the Pioneer 880 and closer when I was using the DRZ. I'd be really interested in the results of any similar test you could do - assuming you have a high quality CD source for comparison!

BTW - I suggest that if you use the X model that you set the output level properly and then never move it again. If overdriven, it certainly didn't sound its best. You can compare it to the output level of your CD player on the same track and set it a nick lower if you don't have a better way. Also, it might not be a bad idea to lock in the output setting to digital mode if it isn't already set that way. 

Enjoy your system and don't forget to try a video or two on it as well! I've been enjoying having the video around for lunch hour and times of boredom while waiting for things.

Less


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

I wanted to post something I thought was pretty cool. 

There's another option to adding a screen to your Sarotech unit. If you don't have a screen to use, you can actually connect the unit to a netbook. For those of you that carry around a netbook in your car, you don't have to buy an additional lcd. 

I bought a device called "EasyCap". Some probably know what this is already, but it works well when connecting the Sarotech to a netbook. The resolution on the netbook makes the interface of the Sarotech look really crisp, especially when using the the S-Video connection from the Sarotech's HDTV out to the EasyCap S-Video in.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Sounds like you have a pretty good plan - glad you seem to be enjoying it!

Personally, I'm still just amazed at how few people seem to be interested and using these... You get flawless digital sound output, access to thousands of songs and the ability to play nearly all movie formats... plus portability in that you can take it into your friends house to watch HD movies - listen to music or share files and all it costs you is $135ish plus a 2.5hhd, a $25 car kit and a digital audio cable. 

In truth, if you practice a bit on a monitor at home, you can use the music button and not even have a monitor in the car. Still, if you choose a monitor, you can get the visor/mirror mount models for $75 and with most folks having navi these days, I'd just have thought more people would appreciate the ease of use, quality of sound and convenience of not digging through 200 cds while driving down the road. My hand knows the remote well enough that I rarely even look down any more.

I know ipods do most of the same things, but their not known for sq unless run through one of the few decent h/us with internal processing. I've toyed with the idea of going to the new Pio h/u as it does seem really convenient, but I sure wish it had a digi input in addition to the ipod input... if it would work off any hard drive, that would be cool too.

Less


----------



## titansfan (Jan 27, 2009)

x2 Less. It's a "diamond in the rough" and very convenient. I'm glad I bought one, and like you, still don't understand why more people don't use these.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Has anyone else built a docking station for theirs? (assuming some of the people who have these still look at this thread now and then lol) I'd love to see what others have done for mounting.

Mine is in my console and I built a slide in mount by covering the unit in tape and pouring 4 minute JB Weld over the plugs until they were fully covered, then taking the strip of aluminum that I'd installed underneath them and screwing it to a U shaped from I cut out of 3/4" mdf. Then, I added a lighted fan to the mix since they actually prefer being mounted in open air - especially if you play videos.

Its nice to be able to just pull it out and add new stuff whenever its needed without having to grab each seperate wire...


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Less...!

What do you thing on using a "cheap" HU with USB to control the 260s but still use the optical out to the processor?
Could it work or the signal path goes only thru the USB when used?
Pehaps the optical out still works...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

less said:


> Has anyone else built a docking station for theirs? (assuming some of the people who have these still look at this thread now and then lol) I'd love to see what others have done for mounting.
> 
> Mine is in my console and I built a slide in mount by covering the unit in tape and pouring 4 minute JB Weld over the plugs until they were fully covered, then taking the strip of aluminum that I'd installed underneath them and screwing it to a U shaped from I cut out of 3/4" mdf. Then, I added a lighted fan to the mix since they actually prefer being mounted in open air - especially if you play videos.
> 
> Its nice to be able to just pull it out and add new stuff whenever its needed without having to grab each seperate wire...


a docking station plan is in the works


----------



## davidmacq (Oct 12, 2008)

Well this is interesting. Thinking of selling the c90 and xpd-4000 and going this route. 

Was planning on getting a drz9255...but what is the point. 

As there is no lcd on the sarotech...I can use a netbook or lcd remote deal I think?

My main question though is...what processors with digital input are options? The zapco looks like a complete option. 
Found one on ebay but wondering why this is shipping from China? They have a lot of electronic and industrial products...is Zapco manufactured in China at all?
Zapco digital amplifiers&signal processors DSP6-SL,NEW - eBay (item 380238217203 end time Sep-27-10 00:56:31 PDT)

Any other processor suggestions?


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

davidmacq said:


> Well this is interesting. Thinking of selling the c90 and xpd-4000 and going this route.
> 
> Was planning on getting a drz9255...but what is the point.
> 
> ...


You can use this with a netbook using Easycap.

You can connect the DRZ using its digital input. Some are using the H701. I've even tried it with the Eclipse 39011. The BitOne will work. If you have a Denon/RFX head unit, you can connect to its digital input and use the volume knob. Basically anything with a digital input, I imagine.


----------



## Jamie Armstrong (Aug 16, 2010)

Does someone know how hard it is to convert my itunes library (ACC) into a MP3 format. 

The sarotech device shows a 5.1 digital output. How does this work with a bitone since it will not accept this format in digital.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry - I took a break from DIYMA for a while and didn't see this earlier. 

I like DBpoweramp for file conversion. I think you can get it free for a trial and you can convert every type of audio file that I know of using it. You might consider going to a lossless format though if you use the Sarotech, since you'll probably have a lot of space available. I use WAV format and with a 500gb drive, I can fit and insane amount of music and video on it... it doesn't work with any other lossless format, but sadly no other unit of its kind has the perfect combination of features that this particular unit has... unless something's changed in the last year or so. I looked at every possible option I could find before settling on this.

As for 5.1, I've not had a sound problem that wasn't easily corrected when playing any video (that was compatible with the Sarotech - the X model plays many more formats)through my bit one - one of two options will have you up and running:
1. Change the audio mode on the Sarotech to analog and leave the bit one monitoring the digital path and most times this works... sometimes though you have to:
2. Change the Bit One from monitoring its digital inputs to monitor the analog inputs to which you've attached the Sarotech. 

You have complete control over what signals you send to the B1 unless downloading something that only one file type exists. If you are ripping or recording videos, just use a 2 channel output mode. If downloading, look for non-dolby formats, unless you like to use your unit in the house as a home theatre attachment too.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

thread dredge ! 

I see the FM frequencies only goto 89?
can someone confirm that?


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry I don't come here much anymore - unemployment has stolen my hobby lol, although I've been having a LOT of fun with my new Denon home system that accesses and plays my entire digital music collection through my network. 

As far as the FM connection works, I've never even tried it, but I can point you to the sarotech site for a manual. Try :: »õ·ÎÅØ :: ÃÖ°íÀÇ ±â¼ú·Â°ú ÃÖ»óÀÇ ¼­ºñ½º - and you should get what you want. For what its worth, I'm still using these and still love them... I actually DJ'd a family party using the sarotech and a set of powered speakers... just a handy device both for video and audio.

Good luck and hope this doesn't come too late.

Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Where are you guys getting firmware updates?
Also, is there a way for the unit to turn on and off with ignition?


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone got a link to this media player? I am bout to pickup a DRZ.. this would be nice to have.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Anyone got a link to this media player? I am bout to pickup a DRZ.. this would be nice to have.


P-M me if you would be interested of picking up a used unit, complete with car-kit/remote.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Or contact "LESS" he is the guy that started this idea I believe,


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Isn't there a link up two posts? FWIW I'm still using mine but mostly for video. Since the advent of decent quality ipod converters like the Pure I20 I've swapped to my ipods for music... mostly because I like the ipod interface and a couple little quirks that were annoying about the Sarotech... if they're have simply put more memory in the first version it would have almost perfect imho. The second version needed heat sinks because it simply gets too hot and not everyone is going to build a slide mount with a fan for something like that lol.

Anyhow, good luck to anyone using this - it worked for me for several years and sure was better than digging through stacks of CDs.

Jim aka Less


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Reviving an old thread as I am planning something like this with one of the new Dirac equipped miniDSP boards releasing this year. I see that the DVP series has been discontinued by Sarotech, anyone know of a good alternative on the market? Thanks!


----------

